# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  "Przedawkowanie" spalacza tłuszczu

## LookMaz

Witam
Jestem tu nowy
Nie chcę zaśmiecać forum i zakładać nowego tematu.
Mam pytanie związane z thermal professional. Mianowicie kupiłem toto i postanowiłem sie odchudzać (mam do zrzucenia ze 20 kg). Na etykiecie jest napisane żeby nie przekraczać dawki 6 tabletek na dobę. Tak też zrobiłem (biorę 6 dzień czyli łykłem 36 sztuk. I chyba przesadziłem. Czuje sie źle, mam zawroty głowy, było mi gorąco, nie mogłem spać do 2-giej w nocy. Jeszcze naczytalem sie w necie, że ludzie mogą robić dziwne rzeczy po tym typu obciąć sobie włosy 88-O Dzisiaj mam wysokie ciśnienie i dziwnie sie czuje.
Napiszcie proszę czy mogę przestać to brać od razu czy zmniejszać dawkowanie i czy mogłem sobie coś w organizmie "załatwić"? I czy muszę brać teraz jakieś suplementy (witaminy) żeby wszystko wróciło do normy.
Wystraszyłem sie nie na żarty. Ciśnienie mam 165 na 95 gdzie zawsze miałem idealne.
Z góry dziękuję za wyrozumiałość i rady.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Krzysztof

Preparat Thermal professional w zalecanym dawkowaniu zasadniczo nie jest niebezpiecznym suplementem i nie sądzę, by mógł Pan sobie coś w organizmie "załatwić". Maksymalna dawka 6 kapsułek wynika z obecności w nim guarany - rośliny zawierającej dużą ilość kofeiny, w związku z tym thermal professional może podnosić ciśnienie, tak też zadziałał w Pana przypadku i również ze zwyżką ciśnienia tętniczego może wiązać się szereg nieprzyjemnych efektów, jak zawroty głowy i bezsenność - jak po dużej ilości kawy. Uczucie gorąca wynika z nasilenia procesów termogenezy, które sprzyjają odchudzaniu - to działanie guarany a także innych składników, choćby zawartej w preparacie zielonej herbaty. Wymienione negatywne skutki nie są trwałe, w przypadku tego typu objawów proponuję odstawić preparat albo zmniejszyć jego dawkę, nie zażywając go po godzinie 16 oraz kontrolować ciśnienie krwi - w przypadku zwiększonych wartości zrezygnować z zażywania.

----------

